# Hydro sprigged Zoysia El Toro



## Mbjah808 (May 29, 2019)

Aloha all,

-Wanting to share this lawn install. It was hydro sprigged. El Toro stolons were put down then the slurry. Kept it moist for almost three months and this is the outcome!. It now needs some leveling but think I should wait until it is fully established. Been hand pulling weeds about ten minutes a day but that is decreasing now that it is getting pretty thick! Mowed it for the first time. Took only like a 1/4 inch off with my rotary on lowest setting set at about 1 and 1/2 inches.

- Anyone else do this method and any suggestions.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

get rid of the rotary mower. Get either a McLane with a front roller or else a retired wb golf green mower. Use the grey masonry sand for leveling not the white coral sand.


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Nice man. You in Wahiawa? Looks like Waianae Range in the back.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Other thing I can tell you is to get your soil tested. Proper pH and nutritional balance makes that grass easier to live with. Do not over do the nitrogen either.


----------



## Mbjah808 (May 29, 2019)

We are in Waialua. Love that mountain range view! 


RDZed said:


> Nice man. You in Wahiawa? Looks like Waianae Range in the back.


----------



## Mbjah808 (May 29, 2019)

Greendoc said:


> get rid of the rotary mower. Get either a McLane with a front roller or else a retired wb golf green mower. Use the grey masonry sand for leveling not the white coral sand.


Thanks man. NOt sure I am going to be able to afford the reel mower or have the time. This is the best grass I have ever walked on so it such a huge step up. Will heed the advice on not too much nitrogen, thx.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Time? If you are mowing it correctly and not over doing the water and nitrogen, El Toro is maintainable with a 10-14 day mowing


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

The higher you keep El Toro the faster it grows. I want it at 1/2 or even 0.4


----------



## Mbjah808 (May 29, 2019)

Greendoc said:


> The higher you keep El Toro the faster it grows. I want it at 1/2 or even 0.4


 That must be a great looking lawn. send a link to a pic of it? ! 
Maybe in the future I will do that. With a baby and house project just keeping my head above water now! .


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Mbjah808 said:


> We are in Waialua. Love that mountain range view!
> 
> 
> RDZed said:
> ...


Awesome. I lived on the Makakilo side. I used to buy all my grass from a brudda in Mokuleia, turf and funny kine.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

El Toro Zoysia at 1/2"


----------



## Mbjah808 (May 29, 2019)

Greendoc. That look really good and the landscaping around is epic. Gonna strive for that!


----------



## JKH7 (Aug 24, 2018)

That is a beautiful landscape. Greendoc is being modest. You should see some of his other properties


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Mowed with a Toro GM 1000. The normal reel mowers used by yard services and homeowners allows the mower to float up 1/2 inch higher than the height of cut set. That is a problem because El Toro develops horrible thatch if not mowed at or below 1/2" Cannot or will not mow it low do not have the grass.


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

Greendoc said:


> El Toro Zoysia at 1/2"


Outstanding if I can get 1/2 way to that point I'd be very happy. At least my Baroness won't float on top.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Not hard to do with a greens mower. Most of the problems I deal with on El Toro are related to usage of McLane and Tru cut mowers


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

JKH7 said:


> That is a beautiful landscape. Greendoc is being modest. You should see some of his other properties


Is there a thread for this? Most people dream about Hawaiian vacations, we dream about Greendoc's manicured Hawaiian landscapes.


----------



## JKH7 (Aug 24, 2018)

Haha no unfortunately there's no thread


----------



## JKH7 (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## JKH7 (Aug 24, 2018)

Here's a greendoc imitation. One of my properties. Empire zoysia


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

:thumbup: Get it down to 1/2" and you are there.


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

JKH7 said:


> Here's a greendoc imitation. One of my properties. Empire zoysia


 Nicely done :thumbup:


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> :thumbup: Get it down to 1/2" and you are there.


Where are you in da aina? I lived on Oahu for 20 years. Manoa, Hawaii Kai, Pearl City, Aiea and Makakilo.

I own 2 acres in south kona and plan on being back there in 5 years.


----------



## hefegrass (Mar 20, 2019)

JKH7 said:


>


looks nice ... like a plush carpet. what height is it cut at?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Home is 5 minutes from the stadium. I service the entire island. Kona, Any flat ground there? My pet peeve here in Hawaii is putting grass on ground that is too steep to safely and properly mow. I do not like hills or grades. I want it flat and level. If it is not, I do not want to have anything to do with it. It should not be grass.


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Ha. I worked at KKH at Red Hill when I was in the CG back in the 90's. Shafter was my home after 2pm every day. I'm good buddies with Shafter, Hickham Malama, par 3, and Coral Creek supers.

You live on a old volcano slope brah. What did you expect? Mililani or Wahiawa might be better. Lol!


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

I expect some common sense and foresight concerning future maintenance. nothing more nothing less.


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Alrighty then.


----------



## JKH7 (Aug 24, 2018)

Thank you guys. I appreciate it. It's cut at 2". I've got enough zoysia properties to justify a greens mower now. A friend of mine that is a golf course assistant superintendent is going to set me up with a used greens mower. Looking forward to reel mowing.


----------



## Mbjah808 (May 29, 2019)

Updating progress. This grass is great. Like a carpet. Mowing at 1-1/2. Only have a rotary mower.


----------

